
Gmail emails gone missing - uladzislau
http://uladzislau.com/gmail-emails-missing/
======
byoung2
I've noticed recently my Gmail spam folder is 90% legitimate email (stuff I
should Unsubscribe from, but not viagra ads, Canadian pharmacy, or stock
tips). That leads me to believe most of it is getting filtered before it even
reaches my spam folder.

